

The Illusion of Product/Market Fit for SaaS Companies - davidw
http://www.feld.com/archives/2015/01/illusion-product-market-fit-saas-companies.html

======
davidw
Interesting article, although I'd prefer a version scaled down to
"bootstrapistan" levels (patio11's word, not mine).

